# Veiled chameleon tries shrimp fishing regularly



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

So recently i've been observing my veiled chameleon being enthralled by the action inside the shrimp tank. he now stocks around on the rim and launches his tongue. I'm not sure if he's catching anything, but he keeps trying - so good for him. Enjoy


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That's cool, be awesome if you can get a wide angle shot of him catching one.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

One day... ONE DAY I WILL CATCH YOU SHRIMP! 

Lol your chem has some high hopes .


----------



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

trailblazer295 said:


> That's cool, be awesome if you can get a wide angle shot of him catching one.


He gets over so fast i normally dont have the time to get the cam ready to capture it .. the vid could have been better with clean glass.I will keep trying


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

And so is he lol it must be the movement of them that catches his attention. I'm guessing that he thinks they are crickets and doesn't care about the water aspect. If your numbers go down a lot you know he is getting good at it.


----------



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

trailblazer295 said:


> And so is he lol it must be the movement of them that catches his attention. I'm guessing that he thinks they are crickets and doesn't care about the water aspect. If your numbers go down a lot you know he is getting good at it.


And now the panther is doing the same, only in a different tank..  just managed to get a better shot in


----------

